# PSA from Pizza Hut



## slclick (May 20, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fmQs37YqXg


----------



## distant.star (May 21, 2015)

.
The quickening march of technology.

Ten years ago, no one on the planet would have known what any of this meant.


----------



## Jim Saunders (May 21, 2015)

I'll bet you lunch a year from now someone will make a serious selfie stick abuse PSA and we won't be able to tell the difference. Good find just the same!

Jim


----------



## old-pr-pix (May 21, 2015)

In a similar vein... Olympus pokes fun at DSLR's...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNo5H1cK_gQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## distant.star (May 21, 2015)

.
This world becomes more and more surreal to me (born in the first half of the last century).

"Selfie stick" sounds like a term from a meeting of Chronic Masturbators Anonymous.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 21, 2015)

You use chronic masturbation as if it were a bad thing. ;D


----------



## slclick (May 21, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> You use chronic masturbation as if it were a bad thing. ;D



From iPhones to circle jerk. Full circle. Lock this thread


----------



## IMG_0001 (May 21, 2015)

Yet, I think Olympus missed the fact that the longer arm makes for better selfies without the use of a selfie-stick...


----------

